# Synth. Enthusiasts & Lovers, you have to check this out !



## muziksculp (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (May 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



Just watched is as well, love @christianhenson videos


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Thanks. This is indeed stuff that makes me smile.


----------



## chimuelo (May 1, 2021)

It’s got a huge sound.
The SE-1X/SE-02 combo gives me 12 Oscilators.
Serious Cone blowers.


----------



## bill5 (May 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



I feel like I'm watching a documentary on ENIAC. God bless ITB.


----------



## dannthr (May 2, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> It’s got a huge sound.
> The SE-1X/SE-02 combo gives me 12 Oscilators.
> Serious Cone blowers.


I thought the SE-1X and the SE-02 were 3 oscillator monosynths inspired by the minimoog.

Have I misunderstood? Or maybe I'm misremembering? Or do you have 4 of them?


----------



## tmhuud (May 3, 2021)

7:47 - love that beautiful sound. One can never have too many oscillators. We may never see such beautiful instruments with such inspiring electronics all wrapped up in beautiful wood grain accents again.


----------



## chimuelo (May 4, 2021)

dannthr said:


> I thought the SE-1X and the SE-02 were 3 oscillator monosynths inspired by the minimoog.
> 
> Have I misunderstood? Or maybe I'm misremembering? Or do you have 4 of them?


Multi Oscillators are where an entire Oscillator on the SE-1/SE-1X can output 1/2/3 or 4 waveforms.

CAT Synth also used a similar multi wave Oscillator, but the SE’s sound bigger as they’re 3 OSC compared to 2.

The SE-02 is just a basic 3 Oscillator synth, no multi waveform output. But it’s pretty FAT and more like a MiniMoog than the SE’s.

On an SE mixing of Saw/Pulse on each Oscillator is really a huge sound.

It’s why these old beasts sell for 8-1,000 used.

You can’t get a better Mono Bass/Lead synth in a rack.
Of course Zebra and Omnisphere get great sounds for recordings too.

But the SE’s are real come killers live. Especially for 808 style low end.
Run these through a cheap ART Tube Compressor and you can move shot glasses at the Club.


----------



## dannthr (May 4, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Multi Oscillators are where an entire Oscillator on the SE-1/SE-1X can output 1/2/3 or 4 waveforms.
> 
> CAT Synth also used a similar multi wave Oscillator, but the SE’s sound bigger as they’re 3 OSC compared to 2.
> 
> ...


Oh that's cool! Is it like a waveform mixer for each OSC?

I've been making eyes at the MIDIMini V30, but I might have to reconsider the SE-1x!


----------



## Monkberry (May 5, 2021)

That is an amazing synth and beautiful. Can't imagine what the price tag is on this.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 5, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Multi Oscillators are where an entire Oscillator on the SE-1/SE-1X can output 1/2/3 or 4 waveforms.


Did you see the new one that was just announced? Looks nice. Not sure I would use paraphonic but all the filters could be fun.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2021)

Two observations--When Christian was playing his 12-oscillator "Bass Balrog" patch, I would've loved it if he'd snuck in the intro to "Birdland" (but then again, YT might've nicked him for a copyright infringement)
Next, I wonder if @Pier has checked out this thread; that multi-sub-oscillator might be right up his alley


----------



## Trentotto (Jun 7, 2021)

With this thing you can fly into space.


----------



## Pier (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads-up @Double Helix !


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 8, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> That is an amazing synth and beautiful. Can't imagine what the price tag is on this.


£26,000 (uk pounds) or about $37,000. Actually not a bad price for that amount of hardware. It would be easy to go down the EuroRack rabbit hole for that amount. Although you'd probably have a wider (and *wilder*) selection of modules, you wouldn't have those pin-panels for patching, which helps reduce clutter.

The synth it sort of looks like, the Synthi 100, is basically unobtainium, is 50 years old, and if one could be found for sale would easily bring $100,000 or more... possibly much more.

( I know someone who has one! )


----------



## Pier (Jun 8, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> The synth it sort of looks like, the Synthi 100, is basically unobtainium, is 50 years old, and if one could be found for sale would easily bring $100,000 or more... possibly much more.


FYI Behringer is making a Synthi clone.









Behringer Confirms Synthi VCS3 Knockoff On The Way


Behringer has shared a sneak preview of the VCS3, a knockoff of the Electronic Music Studios (EMS) VCS3.



www.synthtopia.com


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 8, 2021)

Pier said:


> FYI Behringer is making a Synthi clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. There's also this one, which is a bit more hand-built and trying to be a very close clone with only a couple necessary updates:






Pin Electronics, Portabella Analogue Synthesiser Made in Germany Synthi


Pin Portabella, Pin Electronics, Miasma, PROCSX, Ghielmetti, matrixsynth, Ring Modulator, Blog about EMS Synthi A, VCS3, Synthi 100, Synthi 50, The Synthi forum




pinelectronics.com





The Behringer will no doubt be a lot cheaper!


----------



## Pier (Jun 8, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> The Behringer will no doubt be a lot cheaper!


You bet!

"6399 € exc. VAT & shipping"


----------

